# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Cận cảnh HTC One X phiên bản màu trắng

## thuytrang128

*Phiên bản màu trắng của chiếc smartphone mạnh mẽ nhất từ HTC đã có mặt tại Hà Nội.


*
*
HTC One X dễ dàng gây ấn tượng nhờ màn hình kích thước tới 4.7 inch
*​
Chỉ hơn 1 tháng sau khi có màn “chào sân” ấn tượng tại MWC 2012, phiên bản màu trắng của chiếc HTC One X đã có mặt tại Hà Nội bằng đường xách tay tại cửa hàng Cellphone S (cellphones.com.vn) số 117 Thái Hà. Hiện tại, HTC One X xách tay đang được chào bán với mức giá 16 triệu đồng, thấp hơn khoảng 500.000 VND so với hàng chính hãng dự kiến bán vào cuối tháng này.

Vẫn giữ nguyên những nét đặc trưng trong thiết kế của các điện thoại HTC, nhưng One X gây ấn tượng bởi cấu hình vô cùng mạnh mẽ với CPU lõi tứ Nvidia Tegra 3 tốc độ 1.5GHz, màn hình kích thước 4.7 inch độ phân giải 1280x720, RAM 1GB, bộ nhớ trong 32GB.

Không dừng lại ở đó, One X còn được HTC đặc biệt chăm chút về khả năng chụp ảnh, quay phim và nghe nhạc. Chiếc “siêu” smartphone của HTC sở hữu camera độ phân giải 8 “chấm” trang bị cảm biến BSI, ống kính góc rộng 28mm với độ mở khá lớn F2.0 giúp chụp tốt hơn trong điều kiện thiếu sáng. Những hiệu ứng ảnh như HDR, vintage hay panorama cũng được trang bị sẵn trong One X giúp người dùng có được những bức ảnh ấn tượng. Chiếc smartphone này cũng hỗ trợ quay video Full HD 1080p đồng thời cho phép vừa quay phim vừa chụp ảnh rất tiện lợi.

HTC cũng tiếp tục sử dụng công nghệ Beats Audio cho One X tương tự như trên HTC Sensation, HTC Sensation XL … nhằm mang lại chất lượng âm thanh tốt hơn đặc biệt khi kết hợp cùng các tai nghe Beats by Dr.Dre.

Ngoài ra, One X cũng được cài đặt sẵn phiên bản Android mới nhất 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich cùng giao diện HTC Sense với nhiều tính năng cải tiến, chip giao tiếp tầm gần NFC, Bluetooth 4.0, công nghệ DLNA giúp phát hình không dây đến các TV hay máy tính hỗ trợ và cổng micro USB 2.0 với khả năng hỗ trợ kết nối HDMI thông một loại cáp đặc biệt.

_Một số hình ảnh của HTC One X phiên bản màu trắng tại diendantinhoc.vn



Hộp đựng đơn giản, được làm hoàn toàn bằng giấy bồi thân thiện môi trường


Slogan khá ngộ nghĩnh trên tấm bảo vệ màn hình của One X - I'm the ONE you've been waiting for (Tạm dịch: Tôi chính là chiếc điện thoại bạn đang mong đợi)


Mặt trước của One X vẫn được trang bị 3 phím cảm ứng quen thuộc của Android: Back, Home và Menu


Mặt sau nổi bật với camera 8MP

Cạnh trên với giắc cắm tai nghe 3.5mm, nút khóa máy và khe lắp sim


Cạnh dưới chỉ có duy nhất mic tích hợp sẵn


Cạnh phải với phím tăng giảm âm lượng khá lớn. Bạn có thể thấy One X được vát cong lên ở 2 đầu giúp tạo phong cách khác biệt cũng như dễ cầm nắm hơn


Cạnh phải bố trí cổng micro USB 2.0 với khả năng kết nối HDMI thông qua một loại cáp đặc biệt


Giao diện Sense quen thuộc trên các điện thoại của HTC


Trình nghe nhạc mặc định khá đơn giản


One X được cài đặt sẵn Android phiên bản mới nhất 4.0.3


Tính năng chụp ảnh và quay phim được "chăm chút" rất kỹ lưỡng


Màn hình kích thước lớn cùng độ phân giải cao giúp việc lướt web rất thuận tiện


Khi xoay ngang HTC One X có thể hiện thị trọn vẹn một trang web mà phần text không bị thu nhỏ quá mức


Màn hình cho màu sắc khá trung thực


Các clip Full HD 1080p chạy hoàn toàn mượt mà nhờ bộ xử lý lõi tứ


Giao diện chuyển đổi giữa các ứng dụng đang chạy cực kỳ bắt mắt


Bạn có thể kích hoạt tính năng chuyển đổi giữa các ứng dụng đang chạy bằng cách nhấn vào nút cảm ứng Menu, nếu muốn tắt ứng dụng nào đó bạn chỉ cần lướt tay lên trên


Camera độ mở lớn F2.0 cùng cảm biến BSI là một trong những điểm nhấn ấn tượng của One X


Công nghệ Beats Audio cũng không thể thiếu vắng trên chiếc "siêu" smartphone


Chơi game 3D là một trong những trải nghiệm thú vị nhất trên HTC One X

Mr ESC (Diễn Đàn Tin Học Việt Nam Tổng Hợp từ Internet)​​_

----------


## bqtpro2016

tks bài đọc rất hay, khong biet luong pin co duoc fix hok nhi T~T cai hd7 cua min`h an pin ghe wa T~T

----------


## vanthi1991

máy đẹp thiệt, màu trắng nhìn rất sang trọng, cấu hình thì ko chê vào đâu được
thèm quá :d

----------


## hiepgadan1

Mình thix e ấy lâu rùi hehee [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] mà chưa có đủ kinh phí để mua =.=!

----------


## damynghebaoan

*Trả lời: Cận cảnh HTC One X phiên bản màu trắng*

nhìn giống màn hình công nhỉ AD

----------

